# Need your help.... Date next week, budget 24 dollars



## belthagor (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, despite the title pretty much blurting everything out here are the details

Next week I have a date, with a girl, and my budget is 24$. The only idea I have so far is wine (you'd be surprised how cheap a bottle of good wine is where I am located) so what should I buy/do?

Serious thoughts only please.

edit: also it is my first date with her


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2014)

I once took a girl to the "mall" and as I was hard up I invented a game. I gave her £5 and myself £5 and the challenge was to see who could buy the most items with that money (with a receipt to prove it was bought and not a freebie) and the winner at the end got to keep all the items. It turned out to be a really fun game with many hilarious situations cropping up. Oh how we laughed when I asked the cashier to bill me for a single birthday candle! 


Seriously though, it was actually one of the cheapest and most fun dates I've ever been on. It wasn't about how lame the game might have been, it was about the ice breaking situations it constantly threw up that showed the fun dare devil sides in us both. 


Not a good game if you're seriously self conscious though.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, if you have some food at home, make some dinner, get that wine, and just stay in. Watch a movie. Or do what Potty said. That does sound like a lot fun lol.


----------



## PiP (Jul 12, 2014)

How old is she? 

@Potty, your idea sounds great fun!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, if you can possibly cook for her, women love that.


----------



## Gargh (Jul 12, 2014)

Good first dates are good stories... and you already know about those, right?

Show her something you love... a park, diner, the library, whatever... but make sure it has an endearing story attached to it that you can talk about it. That could lead well into a second date also; ask her to show you somewhere she's passionate about next time. 

My top low maintenance dates: ice cream in the park, the museum, coffee shop, any local markets and street events... music. Low key can be really nice, it removes any pressure. 

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 12, 2014)

Parks in my city have lots of free events--they host bands and show movies. Even if there's nothing going on, you can always pack a picnic, sit on a blanket somewhere pretty and hang out.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 12, 2014)

I think the low budget is a good idea because it bars the usual "fancy dinner, wine, and a movie."  

I would suggest a romantic picnic in a pretty park.  Don't forget sunscreen/bug spray!  Keep it low-key, safe, and fun.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gargh mentioned the museum. If a guy took me to the museum I would be so happy (unless he turned out to be a d bag).


----------



## escorial (Jul 12, 2014)

if she's aware your budget is 24 dollars then just eat drink budget and talk about her all the way through..if she's not aware of your budget then just be honest and say i'm not a big spender or skint..either way if she hangs in there chances are she really likes you regardless.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 12, 2014)

A first date of you cooking at home may be a bit weird and/or creepy to the girl, so I vote for the picnic in a park followed by a museum suggestions. 

Here are my . . . seasoned fellow's suggestions for the picnic. Try to get a decent picnic basket by begging, borrowing, or buying second hand. Throw in some cheap plastic wine glasses, add some plates and utensils, and don't forget napkins. Stretch the budget by cooking the picnic food yourself. Fried chicken is classic, and can be prepared ahead and eaten cold. A cold potato salad, bean salad, or macaroni salad would also be classic. Make your own veggie tray with some peeling and cutting. Bring some previously chopped by you melon and spend a few bucks on a fancy bar of dark chocolate to split, and I bet you can come in under $24.

Bonus tip: the single best reference for inexperienced dude cooking I know of is the Foodspin feature of Deadspin. Whatever you aim for, you can find some useful culinary guidance there, I suspect.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## belthagor (Jul 12, 2014)

Update: Yes, I have some stuff in my fridge and outside of it.. I have potatoes, tomatoes, feta cheese, bread, some lean ham, eggs, a couple of peaches and green apples, and a bar of chocolate (but it's dark chocolate). Spices: I have black and red pepper, salt, sugar, parsley, and cinnamon. So what shall I cook?

Wine related... I can choose between two different bottles, red or white. They have about the same % and are made from real grapes, not chemicals, a bit of a bitter taste which some people would dis-like, however the more experienced people love, because it is neither too bitter to be drank too slow, and not have an enjoyable effect, nor too smooth to drink too fast and then feel badly.

For movies I was thinking there's one called "Shall we dance" with J-Lo and Richard Gere........ No idea if you have heard of it

What do you think?


----------



## Bishop (Jul 12, 2014)

Big Trouble in Little China is netflix. Cook her some food, clean up your place, and sit down and watch the best movie ever together.


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Update: Yes, I have some stuff in my fridge and outside of it.. I have potatoes, tomatoes, feta cheese, bread, some lean ham, eggs, a couple of peaches and green apples, and a bar of chocolate (but it's dark chocolate). Spices: I have black and red pepper, salt, sugar, parsley, and cinnamon. So what shall I cook?
> 
> Wine related... I can choose between two different bottles, red or white. They have about the same % and are made from real grapes, not chemicals, a bit of a bitter taste which some people would dis-like, however the more experienced people love, because it is neither too bitter to be drank too slow, and not have an enjoyable effect, nor too smooth to drink too fast and then feel badly.
> 
> ...



I think an ice cream cone and a lazy walk round a popular park with street entertainers is probably a better way forward for a first date. Doing what they do on TV is always a mistake... I've tried the whole wine and home cooking thing and unless you have an easy relationship already (by which I mean conversation comes naturally) it never works. When you have something going on around you, you always have something to talk about, it stops any awkward pauses. One awkward pauses always leads to another until you're 20 mins into your date and both wishing it was over. 

I agree with Instituteman that, unless you are both already good friends then a dinner date at home is just not going to have the desired effect.

Tell us more about the girl. At this stage I think more information about who she is to you is required.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 12, 2014)

Make a dinner of pasta, bread and a salad, and a bottle of cheap (yet good) wine, (Fish Eye, not Boone Farms).  You can get all that for about $10.  Maybe bake a desert or buy some ice cream for desert and then have a movie night.  Build a fort out of the couch cushions and a sheet and watch something good (I would suggest a Firefly marathon, but to each their own)


----------



## belthagor (Jul 12, 2014)

Potty said:


> ..........................
> 
> Tell us more about the girl. At this stage I think more information about who she is to you is required.



A friend since long ago, same height as me, long straight blonde hair and blue eyes, does not like dresses as much as sport clothes and sneakers, pretty, smokes cigarettes rarely, studied some Architecture in College (which is why I think going to the Museum is a great idea, you guys), drinks sometimes when she is by herself or with family in her apartment or with me, likes to draw


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Big Trouble in Little China is netflix. Cook her some food, clean up your place, and sit down and watch the best movie ever together.



Lol nothing says romance like Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 12, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Lol nothing says romance like Big Trouble in Little China.



Just remember what ole Jack told ya... It's all in the reflexes.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 12, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Lol nothing says romance like Big Trouble in Little China.



I am not familiar with this movie.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 12, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I am not familiar with this movie.



Lol don't tell that to Bishop!


----------



## Schrody (Jul 12, 2014)

Members already said it all; a picnic in a nature, maybe make some sandwiches, and just enjoy.  Or rollerblading/ bicycling/walking/hiking through the nature, you can get an ice cream when you came back. A cinema (I don't know the prices in your country), amusement park (again, don't know the prices). Anyway, why don't you split the check (if you're going to the restaurant), if she's normal, she won't mind


----------



## belthagor (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright, picnic and ice cream it is, thank you guys for commenting

Also Schrody, is there a banana on top of your hair in your avatar? (not that it's a bad thing)


----------



## Bishop (Jul 12, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I am not familiar with this movie.



Kurt Russell does not forgive you.


----------



## dale (Jul 12, 2014)

girls like sangria. and it's cheap. get a bottle of sangria and find a romantic spot. it's easy to make things special without money. 
really? money is a distraction. use your heart and mind and if the girl is worth anything at all? she'll appreciate the attention.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree with the park idea. Low pressure is almost always best for the first time. If the relationship is meant to become serious it'll happen naturally, and women need to feel comfortable around a guy before they're likely to take it to the next level. That's been my experience anyway, and I was shot down enough times before finding the right one that I think I probably know a thing or two.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 13, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Alright, picnic and ice cream it is, thank you guys for commenting
> 
> Also Schrody, is there a banana on top of your hair in your avatar? (not that it's a bad thing)



Good luck! 

And yes, it is a banana


----------



## Gofa (Jul 13, 2014)

Go with the park first date and use the $5 challenge as the format for the second


----------



## Pandora (Jul 13, 2014)

I met a fella a long time ago, in a previous life.  First date he took me to a very remote beach on Lake Michigan, also in a park, but not another soul insight. I was really uncomfortable, it was downright scary. Picnic is a great idea, just in a populated place. I also agree I wouldn't have been comfortable going to his home first date either unless it was a double date situation.

Being a Milwaukee girl with her own ball and shoes, I'll go with bowling and a pitcher . . .  can you still do that for 24 bucks? probably not.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 13, 2014)

Of course, I meant some meadow in the park with other people


----------



## Ariel (Jul 13, 2014)

I think it also depends on the time of day.  Around where I live we have water parks where, during the summer, anyone can take their swimsuit and run and play through the streams of water-- there's no pool so you can't swim but on a hot summer day?  Playing tag through streams of water on a date after a picnic could be a lot of fun.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Some of the parks around here have grills. So you could have a grilled picnic.  Chicken leg quarters are usually inexpensive and look impressive grilled.

And yes, ice cream.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jul 13, 2014)

You be alright so long as you don't invite her round yours to "watch a film" as that is the universal code for "come round and have sex on the sofa and/or everywhere." So you will be very wise to heed people's warnings about that. Personally, I hate watching films or anything like that as you're both just watching a film and not talking or anything and what's the point in that. Just take your pick of one the suggestions here, my favourite is the £5 one. Just don't rock up with a pack of condoms and a dildo which were on sale, cos again, that could send out the wrong message.

Good luck to you and your wooing ways


----------



## Schrody (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey Bel, how did your date go?


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 22, 2014)

Best date? Walk along the sea shore at sunset follwed by fish and chips in a bus shelter watching  the night storm. Hell of a lot of lightning. Mind you I knew the lady from work so there was no awkward silences.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 22, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Hey Bel, how did your date go?



Great, thanks for asking


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 22, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Great, thanks for asking



Somehow, this answer leaves me wanting more . . . I will just assume that she really swooned when you sang Eentsy Weentsy Spider for her, with an interpretive dance of your own creation as accompaniment.

That said, I would shudder to think what would happen if InstituteWoman discovered I was posting updates of our dating life back in the day on an internet forum. Fortunately for me, that was back in the day enough that there were no internet forums on which to post updates. Discussions over beers with my buddies at least provided some plausible deniability if word got back to her of any over-sharing on my part.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Great, thanks for asking



I'm going to assume this means: "Great! Although, when we began the date, she did mention that she might have rather just stayed home with me and watch Kurt Russell movies." Ah, someday Bishopette is going to say that to me, and I'll probably die of happiness. Until then, she's going to continue making fun of my Kurtie  .


----------



## Potty (Jul 22, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm going to assume this means: "Great! Although, when we began the date, she did mention that she might have rather just stayed home with me and watch Kurt Russell movies." Ah, someday Bishopette is going to say that to me, and I'll probably die of happiness. Until then, she's going to continue making fun of my Kurtie  .



If it makes you feel any better... you're my perfect date!


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 22, 2014)

Potty said:


> ...Seriously though, it was actually one of the cheapest and most fun dates I've ever been on. It wasn't about how lame the game might have been, it was about the ice breaking situations it constantly threw up that showed the fun dare devil sides in us both. ..



That is an awesome idea and a great story! 



			
				belthagor said:
			
		

> ...Next week I have a date, with a girl, and my budget is 24$. The only  idea I have so far is wine (you'd be surprised how cheap a bottle of  good wine is where I am located) so what should I buy/do?
> 
> Serious thoughts only please.
> 
> edit: also it is my first date with her...



Here's a serious thought - There are three ways to approach a "First Date."

1) You don't want any notable distractions, the better for you both to get to know one another.
2) You want to want to focus on the two of you enjoying doing some activity, together.
3) You want a little bit of both.

That's why there's the whole "Dinner and a Movie" concept. It satisfies most requirements for various sorts of "dates." What type of "First Date" do you want? Is this a girl that you already know well? If so, then you may want to focus more on "doing something together" that's fun. OR, you would focus more on "getting to know one another", since you might be moving from "friendship" into "romance." If you don't already know her well, then you might want to spend more time on #1, but be sure to include a little bit of time on #2, for funsies.

Lastly - Don't worry too much about the "First Date." As long as this isn't a complete blind date, she's very likely to go out with you again, just as long as you don't commit any grievous errors or insults. And, if she doesn't, you're only out $24!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2014)

Potty said:


> If it makes you feel any better... you're my perfect date!





Kurtie and I love you, Potty. Make a woman out of us!


----------



## Potty (Jul 22, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Kurtie and I love you, Potty. Make a woman out of us!



Wait... you're a woman? Oh hell, thought you were a dude! *Deletes browsing history before the other half finds this thread*


----------



## Schrody (Jul 22, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Great, thanks for asking



Great! We want details! :mrgreen:



Bishop said:


> I'm going to assume this means: "Great! Although, when we began the date, she did mention that she might have rather just stayed home with me and watch Kurt Russell movies." Ah, someday Bishopette is going to say that to me, and I'll probably die of happiness. Until then, she's going to continue making fun of my Kurtie  .



I hate when woman make fun of a boy's Kurtie, it's so mean, and it really can destroy a self confidence and self esteem  :mrgreen:



Potty said:


> Wait... you're a woman? Oh hell, thought you were a dude! *Deletes browsing history before the other half finds this thread*



Pots, Bishop is a guy


----------



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2014)

Potty said:


> Wait... you're a woman? Oh hell, thought you were a dude! *Deletes browsing history before the other half finds this thread*



 I'm a boy! (Mozel tov!)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 22, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm a boy! (Mozel tov!)


----------



## Ariel (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, so what did you guys do, Bel?


----------

